# Clicking in collar bone area



## Pearson87 (20 Dec 2005)

When I do pushups my right collar bone area, where the bone attaches to the middle of my body clicks. It does not hurt, nor does it seem to affect my pushups, but Im wondering whats going on? Any ideas?


----------



## BKells (20 Dec 2005)

That is the sound of weakness leaving the body.



Seriously though, see a doctor.


----------



## Dog (21 Dec 2005)

If it doesn't hurt, don't worry about it... sometimes joints just do that. When I do military presses, the exact same thing happens, been like that for years, and I'm fine.

If it starts to hurt, worry... and see your doc.


----------



## Spartan (22 Dec 2005)

Maybe some rotator cuff issues going on, or just the ligament rolling over the bone - still get it checked out, evenif it doesn't hurt.


----------



## a_himself (22 Dec 2005)

Apparantly, unless you feel pain as well, clicking is not a big deal.

Do lots of external rotator cuff exercises and focus on the back.  I've done way too much chest shit and now I've got baddd shoulder pain.  I gotta cheat big time when we do pushups lol.


----------



## geo (22 Dec 2005)

clickin = cartillage problems....

talk to the doc - if it's nothing to worry about - he'll tell ya that too


----------



## pete peeters (2 Mar 2006)

get it checked...it happened to me, i was doing pushups and i heard a SNAP!! and after that i couldnt do a single push up for 2 weeks


----------



## Statik (31 Oct 2013)

Hey everyone,

So I'm a 16 year old male, about 135lbs (wanting to put on size ). For the past year now, I've had a rather weird popping in my collarbone. On my left side, right where my collar bone comes to an end, the end of the bone pops about when I rotate my left shoulder just the right way.

If you don't know where I'm talking about, find your collar bone, and trace it down towards your breast bone, until it stops.

Like I said, the end pops out slightly when I move my shoulder. I feel no pain, no loss of strength, and no grinding. It's hardly noticeable, except when I think about it, I can feel the small "thud" sensation of it moving. It's also noticeable when I place my hand on my collarbone and rotate my shoulder (I feel the bone jolting). 

Like I've said, no discomfort, but it's slightly worrying [even though I'm only 16, and plan to join reg when I graduate, I've been worrying about every little thing]. I have a plantar wart on my right big toe, and am going in to the doctor soon to get that checked out; but I was wondering, could anybody help me until then? With my worrying about getting accepted, and wanting to be in the best condition possible, I've been fretting about it recently.


Thanks for any help,


----------



## mariomike (31 Oct 2013)

Statik said:
			
		

> For the past year now, I've had a rather weird popping in my collarbone.



You may find this discussion helpful.

As always, best to ask Recruiting.

Clicking in collar bone area
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37662.0


----------



## Statik (31 Oct 2013)

Thank you tonnes, I was looking for a similar thread, but couldn't find one.


----------

